# Skype



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

The kids just got a webcam wanting to communicate with distant friends, relatives. Instructions said it can be used with AOL IM, Yahoo IM, Windows Messanger and Skype. I downloaded the latest version of IM (6.0) which is supposed to work with a webcam. IM 6.0 crashed the computer, I uninstalled and reinstalled and there are still issues. The older versions of IM worked fine but don't have the feature for webcam use. The instructions also talk about Skype...........I looked them up on the web, but I am wondering if anyone uses this program and what they think about it?

giffy


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't like them at all! Akype is mostly for making internet calls. The person you are wanting to have a camera 'session' with, must also have skype.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I have recently started using Skype and it works fine for me. Could never get Yahoo IM to work properly and hate anything to do with AOL so will not use their IM. I bought a phone that connects to my computer that connects with Skype and I set up an account with them. I pay a service fee which was $14.95 for one year when I signed up in December. I believe that the rate has been raised effective some time back in January. I also pay for a voicemail plan since I don't sit by the phone. So far I have only used it to call family but later plan to use it for business calls as well.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

And they used to be free......


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

all i know is that i used to use teamspeak to chat live with fellow video gamers while gaming. it was free and i used to chat with folks from across the globe...for free.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

MELOC said:


> all i know is that i used to use teamspeak to chat live with fellow video gamers while gaming. it was free and i used to chat with folks from across the globe...for free.


They have that chat feature in Xbox Live -- I was out in our kitchen the other day when my 12 year old came out for a snack -- I started hearing voices only to realize he had the wireless earpiece on connected to the game and was listening to his friends on the game while he was raiding the fridge. Xbox Live is certainly not free but it is a great way for the boys to actually talk live to others around the world.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

I appreciate the responses...........I did download it and we tried it. I think dialup puts us at a disadvantage in trying to get it to work correctly.

giffy


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

If you read it carefully, Skype says they use everyones computer. So if someone calls someone else for free, it gets routed thru ALL the computers on their network, including yours, so be carefull, and check it out for yourself. My son wanted me to get it, but I read too much and decided not too.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I find all of the messengers,voice chats,video chats,etc... to be WAY too dangerous, I avoid them..I even un-install WIndows messener that comes with Windows.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

What version of windows do you have and what service pack?

What processor and how much ram(memory)?

RF


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> What version of windows do you have and what service pack?
> 
> ...


Pent 4, 2.8GHZ
1GB RAM
XP SP2

giffy

------------
GiffsFarm


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

1GB should be more than enough memory to run messengers, etc.... What is going on with skype? What problems are you having?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

giffy said:


> I think dialup puts us at a disadvantage in trying to get it to work correctly.


You might get away with making calls with Skype using dialup, if you can stand the break-up, but you won't be able to have a voice conversation with webcam over dialup.


----------

